
Gun violence kills 70 over weekend as terrorism kills zero - smacktoward
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2016/09/19/gun_violence_kills_70_over_weekend_as_terrorism_kills_zero.html
======
pbarnes_1
Yes, but that doesn't scare the population or sell papers.

Although to be fair it doesn't look like the population is that scared this
time around. The media seems to be making more of a deal out of this than the
average person.

